# There's another little Angel in heaven



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I just heard from my friend Angela ( some people may know her off the London chihuahua meet board) that her little girl Poppy was killed last night  I put this up here I truly hope she doesnt mind but the messages of support may help her,I know everyone here helped me so much when Nemo was killed.

Sarah


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im very sorry for your friends chi - what happened ? :wave:


----------



## Jack (May 25, 2005)

That is terrible!
What happened?

So sorry to hear that Angela...

Helen and Jackie


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm sorry.  

I'm wondering what happened too.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very sad


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh no .how sad !!! what happened...what happened ......

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Please tell your friend I will keep her in my prayers in this time of loss for her .


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's awful  Tell your friend I'm so sorry for her loss. What happened to the little one?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my heart goes out to all that have lost tier precious baby......


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i am soo sorry for your friend


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so sorry!! What happened :?:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So very sorry!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

There's one more angel in heaven
There's one more star in the sky
Poppy we'll never forget you
It's tough but we're gonna get by
There's one less place at our table
There's one more tear in my eye

Thought I would have a lil sing song in memory of poppy!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so very sad


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

it makes me so sad when i hear about a little baby passing......rip poppy


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

God bless him. Poor babies! Prayers to all!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh! That's terrible!! My heart goes out to her...i'm so sorry!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't heard from Angela since she told me this afternoon. I've put Poppy on the rainbow bridge there are some photos of the little girl there too. 

Sarah


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your friends Chihuahua. I will be praying for her.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

oh poor thing shes in our thoughts


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh no!!! That's so sad!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi, Angela put a post on the rainbow bridge about what happened and I put some photos of Poppy up for her  poor little girl


Sarah


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

SO sad


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> There's one more angel in heaven
> There's one more star in the sky
> Poppy we'll never forget you
> It's tough but we're gonna get by
> ...


that was very nice of you to put that. I am so very sorry for her loss, and i will keep her in mind.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so very sorry about the loss of Poppy.  *hugs*


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

so sorry to hear that. How sad


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

My thoughts are with Angela and fam
Poppy and Nemo ---> best friends in heaven! xxxxxx


----------

